# Frogs & Toads > Budgett's Frogs >  Budgett's Frog Eating Nightcrawler (Video)

## Namio

She is about 6 months old, 5 inches SVL.

----------


## Louis Charles Bruckner

Hes like a aquatic pacman frog LOL

----------


## Namio

> Hes like a aquatic pacman frog LOL


I believe they are both in the same South American Family of Leptodactylidae, so technically they are like cousins.

----------


## Carlos

Thanks for sharing video, enclosure looks nice.  What else does it eats?  Do you aestivate your Budgett?  Thank you  :Frog Smile:  !

----------


## Namio

> Thanks for sharing video, enclosure looks nice.  What else does it eats?  Do you aestivate your Budgett?  Thank you  !


Haven't had a chance to estivate her yet but I will in the upcoming winter. I often feed her gutloaded crickets and occasionally mollies (due to cost). I have this frog bites (I think originally for African clawed frog) that I sometimes give her, too.

----------

Mentat

----------


## Namio

The staple diet is definitely nightcrawlers and crickets. I use the same staple diet combo for my horned frogs (Cornuta and Cranwelli) and a toad. I also use a lot of samurai pacman food for my horned frogs though.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

Very nice video Namio and yes you are right that the Budgett's is related to the Horned Frog family.  :Smile:  I love tbese frogs, but have not gotten one yet. The last time I saw one I almost bought it, but a few days after my mind was made up it was gone.

These frogs live and Breed in the same pools that cranwelli and ornata may breed. There location overlaps and even enters the same range.

----------



----------

